# I Killed my first wild Boar



## ross_scott (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi Guys 
I thought I would post up a photo of my first attempt in hunting for large game animals this wild boar was shot in the head last night at 200 yards with a feild king(Charter arms) .243 calibre rifle I used PMC 100gr ammo the boar weighed in at 150lb the scope that is on the rifle is a simmons 8 point 3-9x40 the rifle used shoots 1/2" groups at 100 yards. the boar was found rooting up the ground in one of the feilds on the farm I manage that backs onto the forest. kill date was 16 april 2008

enjoy


----------



## mudguts (May 9, 2008)

Congratulions! I like to pig hunt. There is good hunting around here. We usually have our wild hogs turned into sausage


----------



## ross_scott (May 9, 2008)

mudguts said:


> Congratulions! I like to pig hunt. There is good hunting around here. We usually have our wild hogs turned into sausage



the pig in the photo got me 24 kilograms of sausages the other 16 kilograms of meat were made into roasts, loin chops and steaks. this was from three quarters of the pig the fourth quarter i cut up myself and ate for a few days. I feel that wild pork is much better than the crappy domesticated pork from the supermarket as it is leaner than comercially farmed pigs which tend to have too much fat in the meat


----------



## ross_scott (May 24, 2008)

Claimed another pig one week ago this one was 100 yards away from my house

got made into bacon, roasts and other cuts


----------



## A. Stanton (May 24, 2008)

Great shot!


----------



## ross_scott (May 24, 2008)

I shot in the neck as it was just starting to run for the bush


----------



## Adkpk (May 24, 2008)

Savage! 


Actually just kidding sounds yummy.


----------



## Steve128 (May 24, 2008)

ross_scott said:


> the pig in the photo got me 24 kilograms of sausages the other 16 kilograms of meat were made into roasts, loin chops and steaks. this was from three quarters of the pig the fourth quarter i cut up myself and ate for a few days. I feel that wild pork is much better than the crappy domesticated pork from the supermarket as it is leaner than comercially farmed pigs which tend to have too much fat in the meat



Your investment is paying for itself.


----------



## deeker (May 24, 2008)

Congrats!!! Have not been able as of yet to hunt wild hogs.

Kevin


----------



## ross_scott (May 25, 2008)

deeker said:


> Congrats!!! Have not been able as of yet to hunt wild hogs.
> 
> Kevin



Well if you ever decide to come to new zealand for a holiday we may be able to do something for you


----------



## ross_scott (May 25, 2008)

Steve128 said:


> Your investment is paying for itself.



It definitely is it is a shame I have to sell it to recover some money I spent on some reloading equipment for the 6.5x55 (wifes orders....LOL). But yes it has been paying for itself I have put 100kilograms of fresh wild pork in the freezer. Infact it has paid for itself as pork is worth $20 per kilo here in New Zealand and my general rule is when I am hunting is only to take animals for eating purposes not just a trophy head for the wall as there is nothing more beneficial than seeing what you just killed on your dinner plate


----------



## mudguts (May 31, 2008)

ross_scott said:


> Well if you ever decide to come to new zealand for a holiday we may be able to do something for you


We are planning a trip to NZ in 2010. What part do you live in?


----------



## ross_scott (Jun 6, 2008)

mudguts said:


> We are planning a trip to NZ in 2010. What part do you live in?



I live about 2 hours from the central north island


----------



## gink595 (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice going, I bet that is fun. I've been wanting to go and do that. Here's a beast I have been seeing runnig around my place, as soon as the wife is gone, I'm on a feral hog hunt!!


----------



## Scooterbum (Jun 6, 2008)

*Nice hogs*

Here's what we hunt with.





The one on the right of course.......






A couple of pups getting trained......


----------



## Scooterbum (Jun 6, 2008)

*Now here's a hog*


----------



## mudguts (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice scooterbum, those pigs look a little different than the ferral hogs we hunt. Ours are russian, domestic mix.


----------



## cantoo (Jul 9, 2008)

I got a wild boar a few years ago. Too bad there aren't any more around here. 
http://www.************/showthread.php?t=123161&highlight=wild+boar


----------



## tree md (Jul 9, 2008)

Here is a couple I killed last year along with my dad and one of my buddies and their hogs. I killed both hogs from right to left within 10 minutes of each other with my bow. I'm the one giving the thumbs up.

LOL, love the bloody knife in your pic BTW.


----------



## ross_scott (Jul 14, 2008)

tree md said:


> Here is a couple I killed last year along with my dad and one of my buddies and their hogs. I killed both hogs from right to left within 10 minutes of each other with my bow. I'm the one giving the thumbs up.
> 
> LOL, love the bloody knife in your pic BTW.



Nice hogs mate 
Yeah I couldn't exactly clean the knife before the pic was taken I always cut the throats of all animals I shoot to allow the blood to drain. I am still waiting for the opportunity to go out with some dogs to bail and kill a pig with a knife instead of using a rifle.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jul 18, 2008)

ross_scott said:


> Nice hogs mate
> Yeah I couldn't exactly clean the knife before the pic was taken I always cut the throats of all animals I shoot to allow the blood to drain. I am still waiting for the opportunity to go out with some dogs to bail and kill a pig with a knife instead of using a rifle.



I havent stuck a pig for a while, we used to hunt by horseback and on foot with dogs in the NZFP and later CHH blocks around Atiamuri. My mates years back had some good dogs, but I went out with them last year, dogs had tracking collars, mate had a rifle, took alot of the challenge out of it, which was a good thing but it made it more remote. Made the pig a target rather than an advesary. 

We were walking a forestry road, mate was looking into his tracker with rifle slung over shoulder when a pig walked out of the bush about 20 yards away. He didnt see it in time and it trotted off. Lucky pig.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Jul 20, 2008)

ross_scott said:


> Nice hogs mate
> Yeah I couldn't exactly clean the knife before the pic was taken I always cut the throats of all animals I shoot to allow the blood to drain. I am still waiting for the opportunity to go out with some dogs to bail and kill a pig with a knife instead of using a rifle.


The two black ones and the mottled one are obviously feral swine, but the brown one is definitely Eurasian strain. Nice hogs man, real good score. You can always see the european blood in them, they'll have a longer snout and broader up front, kinda like taz!


----------

